# Gundog training!



## Tiamissy1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Can anyone out there recommend a gundog trainer in the north Wales/Shropshire area(England) Thanks


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Tiamissy,

Try this link, haven't used him myself but spoken to him by email and nice chap and comes highly recommended.

http://www.llanfordahpr.co.uk/

Hope this helps.

Good luck,

Hobbsy


----------



## Tiamissy1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you very much J had come across his website and isn't far so will get in touch


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Like I said earlier he comes with a good 'Rep'.

Wanted to use him myself but logistically a bit too far for me being in South Wales!!

Let me know how you get on, I'd like a bit of feed back!

Hobbsy

PS.

Welcome to the Forum Tiamissy


----------



## Tiamissy1 (Jan 10, 2013)

I will let you know when I have seen him


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Roy Cullen, mainly NW England, but he is a good, tells it how it is, gundog trainer....and he specialises in HPR's


----------

